# Ond handed can opener  FREE to good home



## Karl_T (Aug 18, 2017)

My mamma only has the use of one hand.

Opening cans was a major problem for her till I built this can opener 25 years ago. She liked it so well, I built another ten years ago. Now that she stays in one place all year, this one is surplus to her needs.

The opener mounts under the upper cabinet in the kitchen. The height is adjustable. She ended up setting this to the exact right height for her tallest can. Then had little wooden shim blocks for the other heights. Sorry, these blocks got lost in the move.

To open the can, raise the clamp handle, slide can in place, then lower the clamp handle. Now its on tight  in one spot. then just turn the crank to open the can.  this front part of the opener is a standard off the shelf item that can still be purchased. FWIW, most can openers are real trouble to clamp up one handed.

If anyone knows a person with a handicap that can use this, its free to them.

Karl


----------



## Silverbullet (Aug 18, 2017)

My grandmom had one mounted right over the sink , so if tuna needed squeezing it was right there. Worked for big fans of tomatoes too. Don't know if they sell them any more that latch on. I like the adjuster ,nice job.


----------



## Linghunt (Sep 2, 2017)

The market available can openers are all junk from my experiences.  

The wife is ticked off every time she uses it.  She buys new one's and same story.  

My P-38 works for me, but not to her liking. 

*Anyone Build One or have a design?  *  or a model / brand to buy?


----------



## dlane (Sep 2, 2017)

They make no handed can openers cheep, they are probably chi made tho


----------



## Karl_T (Sep 3, 2017)

Yep, the one used here is the same as my grandma used. Very solid, but designed to be wall mounted. you can still buy them


----------



## brino (Sep 3, 2017)

Karl_T said:


> Opening cans was a major problem for her till I built this can opener



Great solution!
Thanks for posting.
-brino


----------



## MikeWi (Sep 3, 2017)

Linghunt said:


> *Anyone Build One or have a design?  *  or a model / brand to buy?



The best opener ever made is https://www.amazon.com/Krups-404-70-Open-Master-Opener/dp/B00004SPED I've had mine for 20 years, and my Mother has one even older.  they open any size can and can be used one handed.  It uses the method where there's no sharp edges.  Getting hard to find now.  Odd that the reviews on Amazon are poor.  Like I said, the best I've ever found.


----------



## Karl_T (Sep 3, 2017)

here's the can opener for two handed people

https://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/st...a-WL2QhJiGtkzMHALzstrL52UqqBPKmUaAtAxEALw_wcB


----------



## Linghunt (Sep 3, 2017)

*Thanks , She is thinking about it*.  She saw some reviews of the  _*"TouCan"*_ and looked terrible.

I like the wall mount type model, but no place to really mount it for her, she doesn't like stuff out and hanging on walls.  She doesn't open a lot of cans anyway.  Tuna and sometimes Cat food for the most part.  The Cat eats dry food, that smelly can food every once in a while. 

I found a 33 page project report from a graduate class (ME599) in 2003.  I bet those 3 students hate can openers now.  They put a lot of effort into it, business plan and the whole tamale.  Just skimmed it.

http://umich.edu/~desci501/2003/APD-2003-13.pdf


----------



## kd4gij (Sep 3, 2017)

Almost everything comes in flip top cans now.


----------



## Linghunt (Sep 3, 2017)

Going to try a *brick* for her.  Have to see how that works out.  I'll try tin snips as back up plan..  

Turn audio off, it's bad.


----------



## brino (Sep 4, 2017)

Isn't there an iphone app for that? 
-brino


----------



## Superburban (Sep 4, 2017)

I can't believe I've read this thread about a dozen times, and did not catch the Ond, code for One.  But I did catch it, so I am not in the senile category yet.


----------



## Terrywerm (Sep 5, 2017)

I had no idea that the Swing Away can openers were still made. Doesn't look like the design has changed at all in 50 years, either. My mom always had one and it always worked just fine.


----------

